# Dali China



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Riding in Dali


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

That looks SWEET!Just watch out for Charlie


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> That looks SWEET!Just watch out for Charlie


Yogi, thanks. To tell you the truth, it's hard to believe, I know, but those trails are always empty except for people who collect mushroom(edible kind), pine nuts and bamboo. There are main trails that horses go up that I push up on, but coming down is 99% singletrack, all unridden, not kidding you.
1 and half hours of pushing and 30 minutes of dh, pretty much my riding every day. Got to go and get a last ride in now before taking off to HK.
I'll upload more pics when I get back in a few days.


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Maybe I visit you one day and then I can enjoy that too


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

yoginasser said:


> Maybe I visit you one day and then I can enjoy that too


For sure, bro, for sure. Winter is the best time to ride here, but the slick summer trails build your skills up. There's hundreds of kilometers of singletrack in just a 50km radius around here, but then again we're living in the nicest part of China for riding.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

nice helmet skid... the cloud skyway trails look greasy. been back out to the gap lately?


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ernesto said:


> nice helmet skid... the cloud skyway trails look greasy. been back out to the gap lately?


Ernesto, thank you for the skid lid, it had saved my head and face more than a couple of times.
The trails are slipperier than a banana peel and ky jelly sandwich right now. But a man has to do what a man has to do to walk his dogs, we've picked up a b!tch lab and her tibetan looking brother since the last time you saw us and they need to get out and run every single day.
I've left the gap alone since we last mashed it up back in the winter, but looks nicer and drier than here. Maybe we can hit it again come the winter, I have some ideas I want to try out, including rumors of a 25km buttery smooth dh from ji zu shan where that Buddist temple is, Only rumors for now, so no promises or anything.
BTW, you have any pics of riding in Dali you can post up? Thanks.
Again, I'll try to post more pics up soon.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

nothing from Dali that you havent seen. I have 5 rolls of film undeveloped, one has a few yunnan pics on it I think? here a few summer pics from me new digi camera.














































run those dogs eh! feed em a pug or two.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn, I miss planting(sort of).
Good to see that you're hard at work. I'm doing the same here, sort of....
Might head back next season, who knows? But for now, there's riding here. I'll show you a couple lines up there that you'll enjoy. They all buff singletrack. No joke. At least some of it.
So you'll be coming over with your cx bike this season? Nothing like bombing down the gap frontside on, imo..... but then again I could be wrong. 
When you get the Yunnan pics developed, please try to post them, I really look forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

1+1 said:


> Damn, I miss planting(sort of).
> Good to see that you're hard at work. I'm doing the same here, sort of....
> Might head back next season, who knows? But for now, there's riding here. I'll show you a couple lines up there that you'll enjoy. They all buff singletrack. No joke. At least some of it.
> So you'll be coming over with your cx bike this season? Nothing like bombing down the gap frontside on, imo..... but then again I could be wrong.
> When you get the Yunnan pics developed, please try to post them, I really look forward to seeing those pics.


You guys actually live in Yunnan? Its just a 3 hour flight for me and my Truth from Beijing to Kunming, another 1 hour flight on to Lijiang 
What you picking there in that field, Ernesto? He He He...
You are right about the singletrack - gobs of it everywhere and basically empty.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OldHorse said:


> You guys actually live in Yunnan? Its just a 3 hour flight for me and my Truth from Beijing to Kunming, another 1 hour flight on to Lijiang
> What you picking there in that field, Ernesto? He He He...
> You are right about the singletrack - gobs of it everywhere and basically empty.


OldHorse, I live in Dali, which is a 30min flight from Kmg. Or about 4 hours by bus.
Ernesto stays up in Zhongdian but he's in Canada treeplanting right now, that's what those pics are off. Picking season here is yet a few months away.
You're right, tons of trails to ride and nobody to share it with, that's why we're here. Post Oct to Apr is the best time for riding in Yunnan, it's drier than. You should check it out sometime, your Truth would love it down here, and you will too. 
A few more pics to get you all stoked.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

*Absolutely!*

1+1: Of course I have to check it out! I have been to Lijiang, Zhongdian, Meili, etc. But no biking just hiking. My wife and I will fly into Zhongdian in Oct and then do a loop to Yading, probably head back through Kangding to Chengdu.
Took the attached pic last October, its Kawakarpo aka Mei Li taken from Feilaisi. Killer locale. A gazillion singletrack of every possible kind everywhere and all more or less empty except for the occasional farmer.
I'll get my new Epiphany setup and come knocking on your door


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

wholy ef 1+1, you bought it..... heard K opened up shop, you should go have a look.

oldhorse, when you took that photo I was riding around there. and I do mean around  though the riding out 1+1s back door and a little north west of there is some of the best in the province. less life threatening and less multi day hike a bike then the upper river valleys. though there is something to be said about 2500m single track DH shots.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

Ernesto said:


> wholy ef 1+1, you bought it..... heard K opened up shop, you should go have a look.
> 
> oldhorse, when you took that photo I was riding around there. and I do mean around  though the riding out 1+1s back door and a little north west of there is some of the best in the province. less life threatening and less multi day hike a bike then the upper river valleys. though there is something to be said about 2500m single track DH shots.


1+1: Is that a V-Tach or Delirium? The top tube wrapper is blocking the logo. That seat tube angle is quite aggressive. I take it you like your steed?

Ernesto: When you say "around" you mean as in the Zang circumnavigate of Kawakarpo to save your soul? I need one of those  Does it count more or less if you do it on bike instead of the traditional squat and pull?

We took the foot/horse trail over the yakou to Yubeng. Did you head that way? What an awesome place.

Another pic, this one taken in Yubeng as we were hiking up to Shen Po (Sacred Waterfall). It turns out the day we were there was the prescribed annual time for the Yaks and herdsmen to come down from the highlands. Big party in the communal lodge that night. Drank way too much Tibetan barley wine...


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

I did it Bon Po style, north to south, and diverged from the traditional route, which I have hiked twice. but I'm guessing when you add up all the hours of hike a bike, it has some merit attached to it.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

*You are killing me...*

Ernesto:
Man, it is so beautiful and awesome it gives me pain; you are living my dream. Is that the Lancang river adjacent to the pilgrim? That is so NW Yunnan, to get up on a rise and see unnamed (?) snow peaks in the distance every way you look.

Here's a pic with me and the guide/driver we got in Zhongdian to take us to Kawakarpo. His name is Er Zhong and he is actually a Zang Yellow Hat Lama. But, he is ashamed to admit it because he thinks he loses face by doing this kind of thing. He needs the money to buy his room at the monastery in Zhongdian. Pic taken at the pass at the base of Bai Ma Xue Shan between Benzilan and Feilaisi.

I want to get out of this city!!!!


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ernesto, what's up, bro? How's work? Yeah, I got the ride I want finally. Different Bikes Vancouver shipped it out to HK the last time we went on a visa run. Was going to go visit K, but fixing up the garden house right now so cannot leave for a bit.

OldHorse, for sure, whenever you come down here, let me know. I'll set a few rides up.
About the Knolly, it's a Delirium T. The seat angle is an illusion, when fully extended it's about 72deg which is comparable to my ht, for descending, I can push the seat all the way in and out of the way. And yeah, I love this bike, absolutely the best bike I've ever owned and ridden. Does everything well, this thing even outclimbs my ht ss, I know it's hard to believe. You can read more about it here 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3415443#post3415443
Saw your other post about getting an Epi. You going to get it shipped from the States or Flying Ball in HK? If you were going to get a frame shipped to China, I'll check into the import tax first. I heard that there's a 25% to 100% tax on bikes shipped here. Last year I got slapped with a 25% tariff bill when I got some stuff shipped from the States. That's why I had my Knolly shipped to HK this time as it's a tax free port.
Oct. should be nice for riding, imo anytime after Sept is good. It's wet and slidy right now, but if you want to ride, what can you do? At least my dogs enjoy the run I take them on everyday.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks for hospitality*



1+1 said:


> Ernesto, what's up, bro? How's work? Yeah, I got the ride I want finally. Different Bikes Vancouver shipped it out to HK the last time we went on a visa run. Was going to go visit K, but fixing up the garden house right now so cannot leave for a bit.
> 
> OldHorse, for sure, whenever you come down here, let me know. I'll set a few rides up.
> About the Knolly, it's a Delirium T. The seat angle is an illusion, when fully extended it's about 72deg which is comparable to my ht, for descending, I can push the seat all the way in and out of the way. And yeah, I love this bike, absolutely the best bike I've ever owned and ridden. Does everything well, this thing even outclimbs my ht ss, I know it's hard to believe. You can read more about it here
> ...


1+1: I am grateful for your hospitality. In October, my wife and I will first go to Zhongdian, then to Yading in Sichuan. I hope to visit Kevin at his outfitter shop, maybe even have him help us out this trip. I would like to plan a return trip sometime in November for a bike adventure. I appreciate any pointers, my main concern is don't want to ride alone my first bike trip there :-(
Actually, I am planning to go back to States in September (actually San Diego), so I will pick up my Epiphany frame there all packed for transport and bring it back as checked baggage on the plane. It should fit without extra charge I hope. Then I will do the build here in Beijing. That is why I am being so meticulous about the component issues.
Hear you on the tariff, so far I have been lucky. Foreigners flying into BJ rarely get checked for anything, but when I brought my fully built Truth through customs, he wanted to know what was in there. When I just "Zi Xing Che", he waved my right through 
Thanks.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

check with the air line, but I've found that if I only have a bike and carry on, there is no charge. or if you can keep your only other peice of checked baggage realy light.

and I have traveled with a 40 pound free ride bike.

a few more post whore look at me type photos to get the stoke going.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

*Back at ya...*



Ernesto said:


> a few more post whore look at me type photos to get the stoke going.
> 
> QUOTE]
> Yea, that stokes me alright. I recognize some of those scenes.
> ...


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OldHorse said:


> 1+1: I am grateful for your hospitality. In October, my wife and I will first go to Zhongdian, then to Yading in Sichuan. I hope to visit Kevin at his outfitter shop, maybe even have him help us out this trip. I would like to plan a return trip sometime in November for a bike adventure. I appreciate any pointers, my main concern is don't want to ride alone my first bike trip there :-(
> Actually, I am planning to go back to States in September (actually San Diego), so I will pick up my Epiphany frame there all packed for transport and bring it back as checked baggage on the plane. It should fit without extra charge I hope. Then I will do the build here in Beijing. That is why I am being so meticulous about the component issues.
> Hear you on the tariff, so far I have been lucky. Foreigners flying into BJ rarely get checked for anything, but when I brought my fully built Truth through customs, he wanted to know what was in there. When I just "Zi Xing Che", he waved my right through
> Thanks.


OldHorse, whenever you're ready to come rip it up down here, let me know. I'll be here all winter, that's my main riding season. Everything is dry and grippier then and you can try stuff out that's been looking a bit sketchy all summer long in the rain. I'll say being based out Dali or Zhongdian is a good idea for a mtb trip, maybe Dali more in Nov. as it gets cold in ZD. IMO, food and water is better in Dali too.
So you'll pick up your Epi in the States and build it up in BJ? You should have no problem getting anything you need, with the exception of RF crankset you mentioned in our Epi build thread. I'll get those in NA and some parts like an e13(if you need one). Otherwise, drivetrain components and the basic stuff are easily obtainable here.
About the tax thing, they never tax anybody coming into China. It's only when you have postal packages, and especially courier packages that they're interested in and take a look at the bill on the box and tax you a whopping 25% on it. I got burnt once like that.
If you have any questions, just let me know.
PS, that last pic of that mountain that pours into the river looks insanely steep. Do you figure it's rideable somehow?


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

1+1 said:


> OldHorse, whenever you're ready to come rip it up down here, let me know. I'll be here all winter, that's my main riding season. Everything is dry and grippier then and you can try stuff out that's been looking a bit sketchy all summer long in the rain. I'll say being based out Dali or Zhongdian is a good idea for a mtb trip, maybe Dali more in Nov. as it gets cold in ZD. IMO, food and water is better in Dali too.
> So you'll pick up your Epi in the States and build it up in BJ? You should have no problem getting anything you need, with the exception of RF crankset you mentioned in our Epi build thread. I'll get those in NA and some parts like an e13(if you need one). Otherwise, drivetrain components and the basic stuff are easily obtainable here.
> About the tax thing, they never tax anybody coming into China. It's only when you have postal packages, and especially courier packages that they're interested in and take a look at the bill on the box and tax you a whopping 25% on it. I got burnt once like that.
> If you have any questions, just let me know.
> PS, that last pic of that mountain that pours into the river looks insanely steep. Do you figure it's rideable somehow?


1+1: Jin Sha Moon Bay mountain must be at least 1000 ft tall, if you start one thing is for sure: You will not stop until you reach the bottom! I suppose there must be some crazy young kid somewhere who would give it a try. I would not, unless I was diagnosed terminal. Then I would go out big time.
Can get RF here in BJ - just put an RF DeusXC integrated crank on the Truth to replace the wiped out XTR rings. The chain actually started sliding over the teeth, I like to ride things until they break  I think my LBS is tapped into some kind of "gray market" for certain brands of components.
I hear you on ZD. I think it is just a bit too high in altitude for general comfort, especially in winter. And, I do not really like Zang food overall too salty and oily for one thing. Its interesting that when we stayed in the Zang village of Yubeng, the cook for the communal kitchen was a Bai zu ren from Dali. And, he cooked very good dishes.
Actually I very much prefer Lijiang. There is a place there called Wen Bi Shan (Cultural Pen Mountain) overlooking the famous migratory bird lake there with no known in or out stream. It is riddled with singletracks in a beautiful pine forest set in the hills. And Naxi food is quite delicious.
Anyway, I'll get my Epi built and be there as soon as I can! I'll buy the beer...


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

1+1 said:


> PS, that last pic of that mountain that pours into the river looks insanely steep. Do you figure it's rideable somehow?


if your talking about the BiMa pic, I know of some stuff around there. you can get to the lansan from there, but it's tricky.

wish I was going to be back this winter. then again, it's pretty good around here.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OldHorse, I hear you on the food in ZD, though Ernesto know of a few good places to eat. What bothers me the most is the lack of fresh water in and around the town itself.
Good to hear that you can get RF components in BJ. It's difficult to get them in Kunming now where I get some of my parts and such. I'm also running Deux XC crankset on my Knolly, would have preferred something else, maybe a Diablous or Saint but I have those sitting around, and so far no complaints.
I've never ridden in Lijiang, Actually I haven't been to Lijiang in 10 years, it's gotten too touristy for my liking. But the place around the lake sounds interesting, maybe the next time I go up to ZD, I'll stop and have a ride around there. This year I'm keen to ride Haba snow mountain and maybe Tiger Leaping Gorge(upper path). But then again, it's not like I'm running out of stuff to ride right out my front door.

Ernesto, does that mean you won't be back this winter then? I hear you on the snow, but then again I just want to ride my bike for now.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

there is one good Indian joint and a couple muslem places and a few hotpots that are worthy. but nothing like a night out at Kings.

that Deux XC stuff should hold out fine for you. you should see my new HT, not a shimano part on it and soon to be running a RF chain guide with a 36tooth. time to put the hurt on 

if you head to lijiang, try to get a hold of chay, he knows a couple good dh trails near by. take a piss on the golf course on the way up.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ernesto said:


> there is one good Indian joint and a couple muslem places and a few hotpots that are worthy. but nothing like a night out at Kings.
> 
> that Deux XC stuff should hold out fine for you. you should see my new HT, not a shimano part on it and soon to be running a RF chain guide with a 36tooth. time to put the hurt on
> 
> if you head to lijiang, try to get a hold of chay, he knows a couple good dh trails near by. take a piss on the golf course on the way up.


That Sichuan place is good as well, yeah, but nothing beat King's.

You got a new ht? ss? Sorry to say this, but after gettting my Knolly, I don't even think about my ht much anymore. It climbs better than my ss and as for descending, it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure out how she rides.

BTW is Chay sponsored by Wang Pai yet? He should be.....


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

1+1 said:


> OldHorse, I hear you on the food in ZD, though Ernesto know of a few good places to eat. What bothers me the most is the lack of fresh water in and around the town itself.
> Good to hear that you can get RF components in BJ. It's difficult to get them in Kunming now where I get some of my parts and such. I'm also running Deux XC crankset on my Knolly, would have preferred something else, maybe a Diablous or Saint but I have those sitting around, and so far no complaints.
> I've never ridden in Lijiang, Actually I haven't been to Lijiang in 10 years, it's gotten too touristy for my liking. But the place around the lake sounds interesting, maybe the next time I go up to ZD, I'll stop and have a ride around there. This year I'm keen to ride Haba snow mountain and maybe Tiger Leaping Gorge(upper path). But then again, it's not like I'm running out of stuff to ride right out my front door.
> 
> Ernesto, does that mean you won't be back this winter then? I hear you on the snow, but then again I just want to ride my bike for now.


Yea, Lijiang has a lot of tourists nowadays, especially Dayan the old town. Its mostly hordes of Chinese bus tourists running the route from Dali through Lijiang to Zhongdian. They spend a half-day in Lijiang, try to see everything and of course end up seeing nothing. But the surrounding areas are still ok.
The Tiger Leaping Gorge upper path sounds great. Visited TLG but we did not hike the upper path. Here's a pic of TLG looking upstream the Jin Sha river. That would put Mt. Haba on the left, Yu long xue shan on the right.

The convenient thing for me is there is an AirChina direct flight from BJ to LJ. Expensve, but it saves the xfer at Kunming which often entails an overnight stay.

Don't get me started on snow! I'm really sick of summer right now. I'll start posting snow pictures.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Some more Dali riding pics*

We've got a few days of sun here before the rain hit again, so finally got a few more pics.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

A few more Dali pics.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

1+1: Looks like fun stuff!
Ernesto: No reply from Kevin?
The new Epiphany is built! Still waiting on my new Eggbeater pedals and Thomson seatpost. But, I put some old parts on in place of that and rode it twice so far. Super sweet! I'll post all the info on the Ellsworth forum once I have it fully completed.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OldHorse said:


> 1+1: Looks like fun stuff!
> Ernesto: No reply from Kevin?
> The new Epiphany is built! Still waiting on my new Eggbeater pedals and Thomson seatpost. But, I put some old parts on in place of that and rode it twice so far. Super sweet! I'll post all the info on the Ellsworth forum once I have it fully completed.


OldHorse, we had a few days of sun last week after almost 3 weeks of continuous rain, a lot of those lines are really difficult to clear when it's wet and slippery as it's also quite steep as well.
Congratulations on the new Epi. You should bring your new rig down here to ride when it dries up a bit here, maybe in Nov. Hopefully the raining season would be finishing soon, so many lines I want to do, but impossible right now.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

1+1 said:


> OldHorse, we had a few days of sun last week after almost 3 weeks of continuous rain, a lot of those lines are really difficult to clear when it's wet and slippery as it's also quite steep as well.
> Congratulations on the new Epi. You should bring your new rig down here to ride when it dries up a bit here, maybe in Nov. Hopefully the raining season would be finishing soon, so many lines I want to do, but impossible right now.


1+1: Looking forward to sharing a post-ride Dali beer! Wife and I got the October plan all set - will fly into Zhongdian on 10.12, leave immediately for Daocheng in Sichuan province. On return, we will go back to Li Jiang (actually Shu He) and stay for a couple days before the flight to Kunming/Beijing.
Hope to touch base with Kevin in Zhongdian while I am there. Also, if you know any people (Chay?) in Lijiang its always good to try and make a connection. If I could just get my wife to agree I would chuck everything and just move to Lijiang forever. No time to ride (I think) on this trip, have to devote attention to the wife, otherwise my life will get too complicated 
Couldn't resist sharing one pic of the Epi getting built. Note the sweet Raceface crank arms!


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

OldHorse, that looks like a sweet build, bet you cannot wait to get it all dirty.
No worries about Oct. The weather does not really get nice until Nov anyways. If you can find time out from the BJ winter, just head on down to ride some real buff singletrack.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

whos yeti?, are you scarring the crap out of the dirt roadies again. one safety meeting too many. ha ha ha.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ernesto said:


> whos yeti?, are you scarring the crap out of the dirt roadies again. one safety meeting too many. ha ha ha.


It's our Xiaguan friend's, broke his last frame out on a ride, so got the ASX as a replacement, really nice ride too. Was what I wanted to get last year when you told me that I should get a Knolly.
Nope, still nobody out there.
Oh yeah, btw, we're riding Haba end of the month, from 4100m or so down to the village. When do you think you'll be back?
There are a few lines out there you should check out. We're heading back to S. across the lake starting next month, want to link few lines up there, went out there on a drive yesterday and it's looking good.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Some more Dali pics*

Too much rain, had a sh!tty crash and scraped the skin off my forearm and lower leg. But seriously who rides with their pads on going up? Cannot wait to see the sun again after 8 days of straight rain and counting. Maybe we should just move to Vancouver, the weather is not much different this time of the year.
Just some random pics from past rides.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*Singletrack of China*

great pics! just found this thread and it brought back sweet memories; going thru customs at beijing, (JAL is very permissable to taking bikes to and from without even a box!).
i rode from beijing to lijiang- then to macau on my trusty bridgestone -flew out hong kong). i dropped my rear panniers at a lijiang hostel and rode up to tiger leaping gorge- took the trail not the road- and it was some of the best singletrack and viewing and i made a nice loop boating it across river at other end after an overnite at gorge guest house. lijiang was the first time i ran into foriegners since departing beijing (yea, it is a heck of a distance), and promptly found the strangest folk- the visitors, not the naxi. anyway i scratched out a few pics, but have plenty more of TLG which i will post on my blog.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

grandsalmon said:


> great pics! just found this thread and it brought back sweet memories; going thru customs at beijing, (JAL is very permissable to taking bikes to and from without even a box!).
> i rode from beijing to lijiang- then to macau on my trusty bridgestone -flew out hong kong). i dropped my rear panniers at a lijiang hostel and rode up to tiger leaping gorge- took the trail not the road- and it was some of the best singletrack and viewing and i made a nice loop boating it across river at other end after an overnite at gorge guest house. lijiang was the first time i ran into foriegners since departing beijing (yea, it is a heck of a distance), and promptly found the strangest folk- the visitors, not the naxi. anyway i scratched out a few pics, but have plenty more of TLG which i will post on my blog.


Nice, you rode TLG upper path? How was it?
Give us a link to your blog.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*China - TLG singletrack*

again, really excited about people exploring these areas- i even recognize one pic of singletrack that ends coming off the temple hill @dali; just before the "flats".
anyway, here are some shots that i have in me laptop of TLG, etc...(more at home).
the track was so varied- and ALL of it blew my mind. you have to huff it up the famed switchbacks but this ended up being a relatively short period of time. some nice skinny track, rocky track, ditch track, and even some freeform before droppin' to road at end (north end). the B&W photo shows a cut 1/4 down the slope: the long ditch track. yea, exposure, but none intimidating- hell, it starts out sloped as heck. being from nevada city, CA, riding river singletrack one becomes numb/keen (you choose) to consequences. fully rigid or on my heckler, or kelly hardtail- (big wheel too) it is a blast to roll thru, around, over, or under.

coming back next year i hope, and approach from inner mongolia, and maybe transiting the himals to zhongdian as a possible crossing.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

grandsalmon said:


> again, really excited about people exploring these areas- i even recognize one pic of singletrack that ends coming off the temple hill @dali; just before the "flats".
> anyway, here are some shots that i have in me laptop of TLG, etc...(more at home).
> the track was so varied- and ALL of it blew my mind. you have to huff it up the famed switchbacks but this ended up being a relatively short period of time. some nice skinny track, rocky track, ditch track, and even some freeform before droppin' to road at end (north end). the B&W photo shows a cut 1/4 down the slope: the long ditch track. yea, exposure, but none intimidating- hell, it starts out sloped as heck. being from nevada city, CA, riding river singletrack one becomes numb/keen (you choose) to consequences. fully rigid or on my heckler, or kelly hardtail- (big wheel too) it is a blast to roll thru, around, over, or under.
> 
> coming back next year i hope, and approach from inner mongolia, and maybe transiting the himals to zhongdian as a possible crossing.


Yeah, I hear you. 
Yunnan is probably one of the most underrated places in the world for riding. Endless possibilities and nobody to share the trails with, and all really nice. And unridden to top it all off.
I'm tempted to start an mtb guide company here myself.
grandsalmon, whenever you're headed back, just give me a shout. I know trails here and around that won't disappoint anybody.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

just checking if any china posts, so a big thanks for the invite. still planning a fall 08' tour to which i am already gearing up for. still considering coming down south and up over thru zhongdian, and down to dali. here are those pics, still some i have yet to post as i get around to scanning now "old" slides.http://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showentry&e=1838

any new quakes shaking the area?
any other bike touring type riding thru? always curious who is choosing to pedal that area.
a reverse invite to you if hopping stateside, in seattle, or nevada city, cali area.
all of you keep posting pics! singletrack in china is as ubiquitous as its cheap beer, roaming animals, and 'tiller transpo. more accurate- never more evident as animal presence on this planet.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

grandsalmon said:


> just checking if any china posts, so a big thanks for the invite. still planning a fall 08' tour to which i am already gearing up for. still considering coming down south and up over thru zhongdian, and down to dali. here are those pics, still some i have yet to post as i get around to scanning now "old" slides.http://forums.mtbr.com/blog.php?do=showentry&e=1838
> 
> any new quakes shaking the area?
> any other bike touring type riding thru? always curious who is choosing to pedal that area.
> ...


grandsalmon,
The 'real' riding season just started in earnest this past week. Too busy riding to take and post pics, but will do on the next ride. The trails are almost perfectly dry, and covered in inch deep pine needles, a little slippery on the fast switchbacks but tons of fun.
That's the main reason I live here, virtually unbeatable terrain right out the front door. Yeah, life in Dali is good.
We went to Zhongdian a couple months back and it was very xc'ish compared to Dali, but interesting and beautiful nonetheless.
On the way back, just south of Lijiang, there are tons of terrain I want to ride sooner or later. Contemplated touring a bit in China, but for me it's not worth it for the mad traffic and often senseless driving. Only the brave travel by bike in China, imo.
Whenever you make it over here, I'll say try for end of Nov or beginning Dec, when it's drying up. The trails are all steep here and you need proper tires, but I have a bunch and you can choose what you want. Definitely recommend an fs over an ht, though it can definitely be done on an ht, I rode my Dekerf ht here for 2 years before getting something plusher. 
Nice pics on your blog, btw, the last one is like my dream that I have quite frequently now, endless buff singletrack dropping forever into nowhere.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey all you Yunnan lovers!
Well, its been hectic at the end of the year and there isn't much relief in sight. Why do I work? It just gets in the way of mountain biking. Oh yeah. I forgot. $5000 mountain bikes put a dent in the wallet. Speaking of which, the build is finished:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=370351
I actually got the Epi end of September and had it built out by October. But, I was waiting on a couple parts - the seatpost and pedals. Lesson learned there is that really high end parts aren't available in China, even had to forego the F140 RLC Talas for the F140 RLC Float32 front shock. I could have brought at least the post and pedals back from US when I dragged the frame back. Bad planning on my part, they had to be shipped from the US, couldn't even get them in HK.
While in Lijiang in Oct met some crazy Dongbei guy who runs a bar in the (new) old town of Shu He. Claims he rides all the time around there. Then he showed me his Cannondale bike. Probably rides on the road downhill. But, there is a huge wealth of stuff to ride in that area.
Anyway, 1+1 you should do a bike tour business. Problem with Dali though is there's no airport, right? Only way to get there is by bus from Kunming I guess?
Here's a pic from the Oct trip. This is the junction of the Jinsha river (flows through TLG to become the Yangtze) and another river (forgot name) flowing out of "Sunny Valley". There is a reason they call this Sunny Valley. I think it almost never rains there, even in the summer. The river is pure snow melt from the surrounding mountains. This year they just finished paving the road all the way from Zhongdian to Derong, so its not unbearable to drive. Maybe that's a good place to go to escape when its wet in Dali.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

grandsalmon said:


> just checking if any china posts, so a big thanks for the invite. any new quakes shaking the area?


We had one here last year in BJ. Glad I wasn't riding here when it happened :-(
I have some rather cool mpegs of TLG at the bottom if anyone is interested. Can't post them here, but I'll email if you PM with an address.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

1+1 said:


> Yogi, thanks. To tell you the truth, it's hard to believe, I know, but those trails are always empty except for people who collect mushroom(edible kind), pine nuts and bamboo. There are main trails that horses go up that I push up on, but coming down is 99% singletrack, all unridden, not kidding you.
> 1 and half hours of pushing and 30 minutes of dh, pretty much my riding every day. Got to go and get a last ride in now before taking off to HK.
> I'll upload more pics when I get back in a few days.


how large of vertical drops can you get on singletrack?


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Ernesto said:


> wholy ef 1+1, you bought it..... heard K opened up shop, you should go have a look.
> 
> oldhorse, when you took that photo I was riding around there. and I do mean around  though the riding out 1+1s back door and a little north west of there is some of the best in the province. less life threatening and less multi day hike a bike then the upper river valleys. though there is something to be said about 2500m single track DH shots.


do tell?? i love huge vertical technical drops. what is this 2500 meter drop like? are there other large vertical descents? must be i imagine.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft said:


> how large of vertical drops can you get on singletrack?


The smallest push I do each day would be about 500m of vert over and coming down over 3km of trail. That's the smallest push, if you work harder you can get 800/1000m or more. There are trails going from 2000m to 4200m, but only up to 1600m it's all rideable down, the rest is not doable at all. 500m vert takes about 30min mininum to go down non-stop as it's not straight down, the trails are windy, lots of switchbacks and some techy sections, but no big moves as they are all 'walking' trails. Nobody here build trails for riding, as there are nobody else riding here, plus there are trails everywhere you look.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

1+1 said:


> The smallest push I do each day would be about 500m of vert over and coming down over 3km of trail. That's the smallest push, if you work harder you can get 800/1000m or more. There are trails going from 2000m to 4200m, but only up to 1600m it's all rideable down, the rest is not doable at all. 500m vert takes about 30min mininum to go down non-stop as it's not straight down, the trails are windy, lots of switchbacks and some techy sections, but no big moves as they are all 'walking' trails. Nobody here build trails for riding, as there are nobody else riding here, plus there are trails everywhere you look.


that is awesome! i don't mind hike-a-bike at all. there is a trail we do once a year in palm springs california, its drops 8000 feet in 11 miles, pure singletrack, takes 9 hours to push up it! how long have you been living out there? is the reason the trail above 1600m isn't ridable is because its too technical/hard?? i can ride some pretty steep/technical stuff, i have a 40 pound freeride bike. thanks


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

dft said:


> that is awesome! i don't mind hike-a-bike at all. there is a trail we do once a year in palm springs california, its drops 8000 feet in 11 miles, pure singletrack, takes 9 hours to push up it! how long have you been living out there? is the reason the trail above 1600m isn't ridable is because its too technical/hard?? i can ride some pretty steep/technical stuff, i have a 40 pound freeride bike. thanks


You need to come over and give Moon Bay hill a try:thumbsup: I'll take pictures to send back to your family 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3430721#poststop
Is that blood from some nasty ride injury clogging up your left ear? 
Where do you usually ride in SD?


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft, yeah, you can ride the stuff about 3600m but you have to walk a lot of it, 40# fr bike or not. Of course, I'll try anything once, if it's worth it.
8000ft over 11 miles? That'll work the brakes to say the least.
We've been living in Dali for 5 years and riding 3 of those. Since then I've gone through 3 bikes to find what's the most suitable for here and 40# fr bikes are definitely not overkill here, that's why I have a Knolly shipped from Canada and I've been putting it through the paces ever since I got it, that guy Noel sure knows how to make killer bikes for killer terrains.
So, when you gonna get yourself over here?


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

OldHorse said:


> You need to come over and give Moon Bay hill a try:thumbsup: I'll take pictures to send back to your family
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3430721#poststop
> Is that blood from some nasty ride injury clogging up your left ear?
> Where do you usually ride in SD?


i ride all over in SD and orange county. in SD, there is anderson truck with a bonus technical route, some freeride area, iron mountian, etc. OC has alot also with the santa ana mountians and aliso woods in laguna beach (steeps). yes pic is from being knocked out cold a few years back! i love to explore large vertical rides, i hit whistler once a year also. i'd love to check out peru.


----------



## OldHorse (Aug 14, 2007)

dft said:


> i ride all over in SD and orange county. in SD, there is anderson truck with a bonus technical route, some freeride area, iron mountian, etc. OC has alot also with the santa ana mountians and aliso woods in laguna beach (steeps). yes pic is from being knocked out cold a few years back! i love to explore large vertical rides, i hit whistler once a year also. i'd love to check out peru.


dft: I lived in SD for a long time and sometimes still hang my hat there, ride with the old crew. I'm more of an XC guy with a bit of AM thrown in. I rode most of the stuff there, but never made it to Anderson Truck Trail. Like Iron Mountain as well as Woodson (although they sanitized a lot of it).
I'll be back in SD second week of Feb. Let me know if you want to ride together, interested in Anderson if you head out that way. I won't have my Epi but I'll scrounge up something with two wheels.
And, I agree with on the limitations of the singletrack in SD. SD has way too many people now and far too little recreational open space. There are lots of places better to ride. Some people just love the weather so much it makes everything beautiful to them.


----------



## vanchuck (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, so interesting to find this thread on here, even if it's pretty old by now!

I was through Dali in October '07 at the end of a 4500km cycling trip from near the Pakistan border across Tibet. I talked with the guy at Cycling Dali (and sold him a spare touring tire I was done with). But I had no idea there were people doing actual mountain biking in the area!

I will have to also pack my Knolly along with me next time I'm in the area (since that is so easy to do...). Although, I didn't make any friends with the Chinese gov't traveling illegally without permits in Tibet (and getting caught multiple times), so we'll see if I can ever get a Chinese visa again! 

There were so many times along that trip that I wished I had my FR bike (or at least a bike I wasn't depending on for 'survival')-- I'd see these perfectly amazing trails running down ridgelines, etc. Even still, I did manage to surf down a few steep dirt/sand hills (shortcutting switchbacks!) on my 110lb fully loaded touring bike :thumbsup: haha.

I could totally see how living in western Yunnan would be fantastic for riding-- I can't imagine too many land access or liability issues like elsewhere. That DOES sound like a tour company in the making, actually ...

if you're interested, a couple vids from that trip are on Vimeo:


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

wow!! I havent been on a tour for years. that long decent seems familure. thanks for that.

I havent heard from 1+1 since the summer when he was back in Canada briefly, but the riding season is just getting underway in Yunnan, nows the time for the high alpine. I hope he's getting after it.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Ernesto said:


> wow!! I havent been on a tour for years. that long decent seems familure. thanks for that.
> 
> I havent heard from 1+1 since the summer when he was back in Canada briefly, but the riding season is just getting underway in Yunnan, nows the time for the high alpine. I hope he's getting after it.


ernesto, you live in yunnan also? have you been riding the quality back country trails there?


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

times and intrests change. I spent years chasing dirt, ridin a *lots* of trails and other forms of slacking, these days I'm more intested in snow and winter. while yunnan still has some pull on the old heart strings, and I still have a house there, last I heard, I havent been in yunnan for a year and a half, and no longer have a valid passport. strange it seems to me.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Ernesto said:


> times and intrests change. I spent years chasing dirt, ridin a *lots* of trails and other forms of slacking, these days I'm more intested in snow and winter. while yunnan still has some pull on the old heart strings, and I still have a house there, last I heard, I havent been in yunnan for a year and a half, and no longer have a valid passport. strange it seems to me.


ha, slow at work and i did some googling, found out this site about the area (they also mention dali as prime riding, steep/technical terrain)

http://www.haiweitrails.com/012_North_by_North_West.htm

sounds cool, most tour companies run stuff way too easy and mellow for my liking, but they mention some good stuff (not that i would pay for a fancy guided trip)


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

thats still up? I think J and A need too up date thier web site. I never did get more then a few inquieries out of that.


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

oh bright, screaming joyous whoop, i am off to dali in just over two weeks


it makes me giddy: the food, the friends and that mountain rearing up behind.


i wish i could take the superstroke down on the train, but it's probably not a good idea, because i'm going to need the hard tail for sure, as i'm planning to road ride to gejiu 个旧， and then live in the woods for a couple of weeks. but first a week or so on renmin dong lu, grinning ear to ear. 


anyway, just wondering if anyone else will be riding there. i know a few local riders, but they keep it quite xc, riding down around the bottom of the hill, and i prefer getting right up there and then falling all the way down, so company would be nice. 



the trail i've ridden the most is accessed by climbing up the fire road behind the three pagodas until you get to a small temple high up on the mountain, and then single tracking it down on paths that occasionally intersect with the road. beautiful trail. i would be interested in learning about new trails though. i like it a little gnarly, but am not so into drops (particularly on the ht). but then dali isn't really about drops given that it's mostly walking paths


i'm excited just thinking about it. i guess i really need a break from chengdu.....


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

seadna said:


> oh bright, screaming joyous whoop, i am off to dali in just over two weeks
> 
> it makes me giddy: the food, the friends and that mountain rearing up behind.
> 
> ...


have you ever ridden with 1+1 or ernesto out there? sounds like some good stuff.


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

no, never met them. would be nice to though. i've only had a bike with me in dali once before, which was last summer. 

it is totally fantastic up there. and once you're up there it's all yours, just you and the trees...


... and the occasional mushroom picker, as someone mentioned before


it's also quite different from the trails around longquan where most chengdu bikers ride. 


i'm hoping to find some good trails further south too, pushing towards vietnam and guangxi. will need to ride a bit more carefully once i'm in the middle of nowhere though. xiaguan (dali new city) at least has one shop which can, and have, covered for basic parts. i had a wheel collapse there this summer and got an ok alex rim and hutchinson tyre to get me back home.


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

*dali*

a few trail photos. good riding


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

seadna said:


> a few trail photos. good riding


those look like really fun technical trails, just as others have mentioned. you can't actually take your bike on that lift can you?


----------



## hotshot (Jul 5, 2006)

*bike hire and gear questions*

Is it possible to hire a semi-decent bike in this part of China? From what I have found, there are Giant bike stores around which may hire, can anyone confirm? Also, what is the availability of cheap gear and bike clothes. I am hoping on my trip to China I will come across the brands which are made in China and therefore be much cheaper, maybe to send home. I have a few links for shops in Beijing which I will check out. http://www.52bike.com/bbs/dispbbs.asp?boardID=124&ID=14235&page=1

I will be travelling from Shanghai to Beijing and then south. I am hoping to find some riding along the way and if anyone wants to volunteer as a riding partner I would be keen to meet up.

I am looking for any riding really, from basic trails for sightseeing to technical singletrack and this thread makes this area sound great. I will be in China in March.


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

it wouldn't surprise me if you could get a bike up that lift, for a few extra beans. but then you have to pay the entry fee to the national park, which i preferred to avoid. found another very nice trail system the day before i left. only have one or two pictures, will post them at some stage.

hotshot, if you're in chengdu i'll take you out riding in longquan, if your between 170-190 you should be ok on one of my bikes.

giant shops, and other shops, just hire out low end bikes. but you can get a decent bike built up in a day at one of the enthusiast shops. (avoid the giant/trek shops. expensive). use www.taobao.com to search for parts. don't be put off by the chinese, just type in english and things will come up.

once ytou get into high end parts china is often more expensive though. let me know how much you want to spend, and what type of bike you're interested in building, i'll see what comes to mind


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*More Dali pics*

Got a new Vtach back in June. 
Bunch of photos taken by 2 photographer friends for a section of a magazine a couple months back.
More pics to come up soon, the rainy season is almost over, maybe.

Photography: Chris Janzen


----------



## seadna (Sep 5, 2008)

looks good. would love to drop down to dali this winter to do some big descents, but i need to sell the big bike soon (need the cash so i can cycle back toward europe on my hardtail), so i probably won't be able to work it out. 

the rain is a bollocks though. we're sitting around waiting for the trails to dry here too. soon, soon. enjoy the season. 

by the way did afu ever mention that he's my neighbour in chengdu, funny coincidence.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Seadna,
Afu is my neighbour here in Dali too, sort of, like 2 minutes away.
He's actually riding my RM right now, but only on paved though, he'll try coming up with me in the winter when the trails dry out a bit. It's been a wet, green and slippery season like you wouldn't believe.
Hopefully the next time you drop by I won't be super busy, but it's looking that way with a new kid coming in the next few days. Still I'll be able to slot some time to ride a bit.
Went down to Baoshan a couple months back, that place is dry and grip is incredible, compared to Dali anyways, will post some pics of that area soon.
I'm lining up a few big lines here, hopefully will be complete by winter. Great thing about Dali is that the trails are already out there, just got to find them and put them together and then it's all good to go.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

killer, nice big bike! keep us posted on the big lines you find. i talked to adrian some about the trails there, he said they are pretty awesome. i spent 6 weeks in BC this summer, rode whistler, shore, squamish, pemberton, good times. i love the epic stuff, would be great to get out your way for a month in prime season. will you tak the vtach on the real big hike-a-bikes or something alittle lighter?


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft, cheers.
Yeah, I'm in love with the vtach. I'll do a write up on it in the future on the Knolly forum. 
I failed to meet up with Adrian in BC last summer, I was too busy watching the olympics and drinking beer after planting. I brought my Dt back and left it there, just to ride a whole 4 times in 4 months, Banff, Kicking Horse and Rossland. Yeah, BC trails are fun. 
I pretty much only do hikeabike with the vtach, anything lighter than a DT is not that suitable for Dali. Sure, you can do it on an ht like saedna and I did, but with a lot of the terrain around here, I'm sure you'll enjoy it more on a big bike. There's no such thing as an overkill bike here.
Winter(late Nov to Apr) is prime season here, no rain, dry trails, no lichen, just some dry pine needles to deal with.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

killer, good to hear. yea, you are preaching to the choir, i do 5000 foot HABs with my 41 pound stinky. but i am finally looking (for a 2nd bike) at the latest trail/am 6 inch bikes that are still pretty slack and capable on a decent amount of terrain (since i like long epic rides). something like the new transition covert, put a 160-170 mm lyrick on it, pretty capable in the steeps. sounds like good stuff out there. (i got 2 friends that have a vtach, solid!). keep us posted.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

I looked into the Trans Covert a couple years back before I got my DT, but I couldn't find a dealer out there to ship it to me for a sane freight fee, so I got the Knolly instead.
Really, anything with a 160-180 fork will do here, a 6" bike is easier to haul around too, a few pounds difference in a bike box is a big deal. 
For more pics of the Dali area, check this out.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm riding in Lijiang over Christmas (I was there earlier in the year and it was amazing). Does anyone know if there's snow around the 3500m mark? I'm planning on riding up around the hills just northwest of town, and maybe riding Tiger Leaping Gorge from the Shangri La end.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yunnan got a cold snap a couple days ago, nothing major, but got a light dusting of snow at elevations of 3000m and above.
Lijiang might be a bit more, maybe not. TLG would be cold this time of the year, very little sun cause of the mountains.
If you got time, you should do a side trip to Dali. It'll be my last winter here in Yunnan before heading back to BC so if anybody want to know my secret trails, they better come before Apr 2010.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. We're coming up from subropical Hong Kong, so snow's going to require a bit of adaptation.

What's the drive from Lijiang to Dali like- I'm guessing a couple of hours?


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

i like it when i get emails that someone posted on this thread. dali just seems like a killer/remote place to find some great trails. i won't be able to get out there for your last winter, bummer. sounds like some of those trails have only see you on them ever.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dali 12/22/2009*

Took some pics today, as usual, pics does not justice to the trails here.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*more pics from today*

Some more pics from today, hopefully more to come tomorrow.
The pics from the trail today is some trail I 'found' back in the summer, really nice, almost no bumps at all and a nice push up. Had a nice bail on the way down cause I grabbed too much brake, but still I give this trail a 5/5.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft, I'm trying to come up with a system to mark 'my' trails. So in the future, if somebody wanna come ride here, they might have a chance to rediscover these trails.


----------



## Ernesto (Feb 17, 2004)

do old ladies still try to chase you down asking for money every time you enter the park? 

off to play in the snow...


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

No dude, i got more ways than you got change in your pocket.
How's the snow? One last winter without snow for me here, next year I'll trade in my vtach for a splitboard, eh.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

did you end up leaving dali area? sure shoulds like an epic spot for riding, i hope to make it there one day.


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft said:


> did you end up leaving dali area? sure shoulds like an epic spot for riding, i hope to make it there one day.


Still here, been off the bike for a few weeks, some injury unrelated to riding and work. We're gonna be here till next spring, maybe mid summer. And yes, the riding is still as epic as ever.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

*Some shots from Tiger Leaping Gorge*

Several hours north of Lijiang.

The river is the Yangtze, at the east end of the gorge.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

i couldn't let this thread die. you still there aand riding 1+1?


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

dft said:


> i couldn't let this thread die. you still there aand riding 1+1?


Yup. Been busy with a ContourHD I borrowed from a friend. Will try to learn some editing software so I can post a vid up. 
You ever gonna make it this way, dft?


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey 1+1, are you still riding? are you still in China?
I live in Macau right beside HK. Do you know how long will it take for me to arrive Dali from HK?


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bludshroom said:


> Hey 1+1, are you still riding? are you still in China?
> I live in Macau right beside HK. Do you know how long will it take for me to arrive Dali from HK?


Bludshroom, I'm no longer in China, moved to the Kootenays in July. It takes a 2 hour flight from HK to Kunming and then it's about 4/5 hours on a bus to Dali depending on traffic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

1+1 said:


> Bludshroom, I'm no longer in China, moved to the Kootenays in July. It takes a 2 hour flight from HK to Kunming and then it's about 4/5 hours on a bus to Dali depending on traffic. Hope this helps.


 I was thinking to go over and maybe hit the trail together.

I'm looking for close cities/countries to go.

Thanks anyway


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

After my MTB trip thru the mainland, I spent an extra day in HK, and cycled a bunch of singletrack on Lantau Island. I know this doesn't address your request, but it may take care of the jones-to-ride for a day.

(p.s. Don't let the ferry agents -Macau to HK- hassle you, especially for xtra money cuz of bike. They let dudes w odd cargo (bigger than a bike) get on the hydrofoils everyday.)


.


----------



## bikingvietnam (Sep 17, 2010)

that amazing trip


----------



## a Villain (Oct 16, 2012)

grandsalmon said:


> After my MTB trip thru the mainland, I spent an extra day in HK, and cycled a bunch of singletrack on Lantau Island. I know this doesn't address your request, but it may take care of the jones-to-ride for a day.
> 
> (p.s. Don't let the ferry agents -Macau to HK- hassle you, especially for xtra money cuz of bike. They let dudes w odd cargo (bigger than a bike) get on the hydrofoils everyday.)
> 
> .


Technically, you are allowed to bring your bike only onto the cargo ferries. So they may hassle you and even prevent you from boarding.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thread bump. From hell. 

Anybody in the Dali area? We may be there during Qingming. My lanky 13yo soon and I would love to hire a couple of bikes and hit some moderate trails.


----------

